# Is CV required for ACS skill assessment?



## avinashborde (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi All,
I would like to know if CV is required for ACS skill assessment. I heard that, there is a field available for uploading it during application process(though ACS guidelines pdf did not mention anything about CV)

Also, if it's required, I am not sure how to certify it as true copy as it's just a doc that we created.

Thanks,
Avinash


----------



## vrailey (Jul 4, 2016)

CV is not required during ACS assessment.

Refer to the skills assessment guidelines for applicants document 

However if you want to add it, there is no need to certify it.



avinashborde said:


> Hi All,
> I would like to know if CV is required for ACS skill assessment. I heard that, there is a field available for uploading it during application process(though ACS guidelines pdf did not mention anything about CV)
> 
> Also, if it's required, I am not sure how to certify it as true copy as it's just a doc that we created.
> ...


----------



## avinashborde (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks Mate!


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

HI All,

In the latest update to the skills assessment pdf, the CV is added as a document to be uploaded.
I would like to know what information should be put in the CV and how long should it be.
Also, what significance does the CV have on our application?

Thanks.


----------



## user1168934 (Jan 31, 2018)

Dont know about the latest but I got my ACS in April and CV was *not* required at that time.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> HI All,
> 
> In the latest update to the skills assessment pdf, the CV is added as a document to be uploaded.
> I would like to know what information should be put in the CV and how long should it be.
> ...


There are no specific guidelines on the CV format for the ACS. So you can upload the same resume that you would normally submit for a job opening. And no one knows the significance either as it was introduced just a few weeks back.


----------

